# Tor Browser



## Jay984 (May 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever had problems with there their real IP being leaked on webpages*?* *B*efore with *T*or browser, kinda kind of suspicious that my *T*or browser isn*'*t working right (although it was working fine before *I* downloaded this security update that it said somethin*g* about when you first get on *T*or browser on the page it says your browser is configured to use *T*or, etc.) and *I'*ve heard that webpages with *F*lash you can get your real IP leaked on and *I* know *F*lash videos (*Y*ou*T*ube pretty much) have shown up differently since *I* downloaded it.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2013)

What exactly does this have to do with FreeBSD?


----------

